# Gerry Carmichael



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Shipmates, Any STRAITS STEAMSHIP oldies around?? 
ex/ Rajah Brooke or Kimanis 1970 -72 - knew Roger Macdonald
John Wright. Singapore days!! Orrabest!!


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

Roger was super in Dubai when I worked in Yemen


----------



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Garry, Did'nt know your dabled in nostalgia, when are you thinking of returning to UK? Do you still have family in Edinburgh? Orrabest!! GerryC


----------

